

Best linux - jayaram

Hi all the linux users over here, I wanted to find out which si the best linux you had ever used.<p>I used ubuntu with the install inside windows option. Its kinda cool, you don;t need to partition a drive. I wanted to experiment things now and would like to try a new distro.
======
madhouse
Debian, because of the stable / testing / unstable model mostly. On a server,
I can use stable, on my desktop, which is supposed to have more recent
software, I can use testing, and my development box is running unstable with
the latest and greatest stuff.

And they are all Debian, a familiar environment.

However, for starters, I'd suggest Ubuntu, the de-facto "Linux for the Masses"
distribution.

------
knoxos
Depends on your use case. For desktop use, ubuntu is really good because of
actual drivers.

If you want to use a stable linux distribution on a server, i can also
recommend CentOS (open source RedHat Clone) or ubuntu LTS versions (long term
support).

Another nice thing is, if your use case need that, to build your own linux
from scratch.

~~~
db42
I like the "if your use case need that, to build your own linux from scratch"
part.

------
jayaram
how about Arch Linux or Fedora no one mentioned about it ?

------
anigbrowl
Gentoo.

